# ""  (((

## Li_Lu

" "      :Wow:  :Frown:              ,   ,      ,        ""      (Lilllu)!     - ... :Wow:    ! :yes:

----------


## stas

,

----------


## Li_Lu

*stas*,     ?  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Li_Lu

!  :Wow:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:           !  :Embarrassment:        ...  :Frown:            ,       :Wink:

----------


## stas

-   .

----------


## .

*Li_Lu*,         ?

----------

*Li_Lu*    . 
      "   "   -     Lillu   Li_Lu    ,   "" .

----------


## stas

_Lilllu_  .

----------


## .

> "   "


,   ,    Li_Lu   :Embarrassment:

----------

*.*,      :Wink:

----------


## Li_Lu

**, !   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> -   .





> Li_Lu,         ?


  :Embarrassment:   :Wow: 
    ,           ))))

----------


## .

, ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Li_Lu

> .,


 *.* !  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

,        Lilllu  :Smilie:

----------


## Li_Lu

> Lilllu


  :Wow: 
 ! )))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

,     , Lilllu,      *Li_Lu*. ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Li_Lu

> , Lilllu,      Li_Lu.


*.*,   ?  :Wow:   :Big Grin:    ,        Lilllu         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:

----------


## zAngel

,    - ,    ,     ,    , ,    ...     ,     *Li_Lu* ,     "   ?".

----------


## slava_blog

Li_Lu .  .   .     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Li_Lu

!  :Smilie:

----------


## uncog

Друзья  у меня есть вопрос, может вы знаете , подскажите ,посоветуйте, расскажите , поделитесь опытом , где , когда, на что , какие наживки , приманки , снасти  задавайте свои вопросы здесь

----------


## Arhimed0

*uncog*,    :    ?

----------

